# Is this a good sign?



## perd (Oct 17, 2011)

I have been suffering from depersonalization and derealization for about 9 months.

At first it was EXTREMELY severe, when I wrote down my symptoms
when I started to experience it, it was around 9 pages so Iam not 
going to bother you with a long post.

Anyway, at first my depersonalization was progressing in a 
very fast way. but my derealization was still present and 
I started to feel them mostly at night. in day time, i do 
have some symptoms.

Then, I started to get better and better but in a very very
very slow motion.

My main purpose for this post is to tell you the mild symptoms
I am experience it now if its a good sign and that Iam almost
recovering

My symptoms now are : disconnection, zoned out, and fatigue which
i kinda had before dp but ofcourse more mild. This is preventing
me from having my full mental energy back.


----------

